# Furry Easter Eggs in Star Trek The Next Generation



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

So apparently one of the people working on Star Trek the Next Generation back in the 90s must have been an early furry fan. On computer screens in Season 1 episode 25 (Conspiracy aired 1988) are references to Steve Gallacci and several characters from Albedo Anthropomorphics.








						Itzak Arrat
					

Captain Itzak Arrat was a 24th century Starfleet officer, commanding officer of the USS Ticonderoga in the 2360s. In 2364, Arrat received an order about the testing of the Mark 25 warp sensor from Commodore Toki of the Advanced Tech Division. (TNG: "Conspiracy", okudagram)




					memory-alpha.fandom.com
				











						Erma Felna
					

Erma Felna was an admiral with Starfleet Tactical Command. In 2364, specifically on stardate 41645.3, Felna sent an order in which she denied additional fuel allotments to Captain Sandy Veneziano of the USS Omaha Nebraska. (TNG: "Conspiracy", okudagram)




					memory-alpha.fandom.com
				











						Steve Gallacci
					

Steve Gallaci was a Starfleet officer of the 24th century. His serial number was FSN 682-58-1047. In 2364, he was a professor aboard the USS Robert Louis Stevenson. On or about stardate 41044.2, according to an order sent by Commodore Bill Marafe of Starbase 55, he was scheduled for a transfer...




					memory-alpha.fandom.com
				











						Toki
					

Commodore Toki was a 24th century Starfleet officer assigned to the Advanced Technologies Division. In 2364, Commodore Toki sent an order about the Mark 25 warp sensor to Captain Itzak Arrat of the USS Ticonderoga. (TNG: "Conspiracy", okudagram)




					memory-alpha.fandom.com


----------



## Baalf (Mar 18, 2022)

Apparently there was a furry lion girl in the animated series. I haven't seen any episodes with her, though.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 25, 2022)

The Caitians have been around since the original cartoon in the 70's, and one was also in Star Trek IV. There's one on Lower Decks, but I think they popped up a couple times in other series.

Caitian - Memory Alpha


----------

